# Runny Stool



## glk832 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey my tegu has some really runny stool and it stinks....She rarely use's the restroom in his cage but he will go in his feeding/soaking bin and it stinks.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

have you been feeding eggs or seafood? they can make it loose and stinky


----------



## glk832 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish once about two three week ago but he really didnt eat it to much.... Never on the eggs.. Diet is most ground turkey beef liver fruits and mice


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 27, 2011)

What kinds of fruits have you been feeding? I mostly feed berries, they seem to be alright for stools. Maybe there is a fruit thats causing it? I wish more members would give you input


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 27, 2011)

*shrugs* Tegu poop stinks...

looking back, my Tegu's stool was stinkier during periods when he was in a growth spurt...

The solidity of my Tegu's stool has generally predictable based on diet. Rodents generated very solid stool, processed meats produced solid yet soft stool, chicks produce oily stool and fish (and seafood) produce wet & soft stool...


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

toby i think you may be right, My tegus have loose poop from time to time very seldomly and yes its really horrible, Once we were playin cards and storm dropped one in the enclosure( its kept in our dining room) and he cleared the whole room lol no no kidding, i have noticed since adding fruit/veggies to their staple diet it has gotten better, of course feeding mice helps keep the stool firm, how often do you feed mice


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 27, 2011)

^Personally, I have little to no consistency in my feeding practices... some months he may eat 90% mice while at other times he may go a month without eating a mouse...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 27, 2011)

_I would look at his diet first,.. sometimes too much of one meat like ground turkey, beef or what ever can cause it. I had that issue once before I switched to more whole prey and fruit. Second would be parasites,.. since they can also cause loose stool. 

How long has it been runny?_


----------



## got10 (Jun 27, 2011)

try them with collard greens turnips and squash my guys love those and they dont have the runny stool .Gross, when the male decides to run his tail in it to show whos boss the to the others in the room


----------

